# Bed tearing



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

My five- almost six-month old V Bacon likes to rip up the mats I put in her crate when I'm gone. I want something more comfy for her than a towel but the one I got her she ripped up. It was 1-2 inches thick with a zip cover ortho crate mat. I guess I just wonder is there any way to train them to not destroy them? 

Also I just feel like I have to say it...this spam is getting crazy on the forum...


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi is the same. He has one blanket he has not harmed in any way, anything else that is put in the crate is free game.

As for the spam, I try to report it to Calum and it's usually removed. Obviously I'm not going to report all the messages today, there's just too many, and hopefully he will clean them out. Wish there was more I could do to help with it, we sure seem to attract a lot of attention.


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

What's the material of the blanket he hasn't destroyed? And thanks, a blanket is a good alternative to a towel. I guess I had that in there before because she was still having accidents, but that's not a problem now.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

This is the item I bought, except in blue:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VPX3OG/ref=wms_ohs_product_T2

I paid $15.99.. I don't know if he leaves it alone because it's fleece or what, but he literally has not once tried to harm it. He doesn't even try to sleep under it, but sometimes he sleeps on it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, I think it's something about the fleece. I bought a couple of inexpensive twin size fleece blankets (sage green) at "Big Lots" and put them over the two chairs in my living room that Willie likes to occupy after a long day outdoors. It is so funny... He picks part of the blanket up with his teeth and pulls and tugs and moves it around to get it just right, and then he flops down on it with a big sigh. He is building a little nest, I think. But he has never torn either of the blankets, just rearranged them. I also like that fleece stuff because it washes nicely and dries quickly.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes, the fleece is also great for picking up his dog hair which of course will come out in the dryer's lint trap. I also think it may have something to do with the material, also the fact that it is not stuffed.


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, i"ll try that. She sleeps on a fleece blanket at night actually, but I felt like she never had a chance to tear it up. It's when I'm gone and she is in the cage that it happened. So... I'll try it. Thanks


----------



## DASHAW (Jun 22, 2011)

My husband and I have about 5 V's and they seem to destroy the most when there isn't anything to play with. We have found that they really have a fascination with pop bottles, but don't tell my vet I said that . Depending on the floor you have underneath a towel might suffice. If it is a wood floor or even carpet below the crate than they would be fine with just a towel. Cement on the other hand might be harder on them.


----------

